# Aussie forex brokers vs. overseas forex brokers



## GoodPointMas (4 December 2014)

I'm quite happy with my current overseas broker but there are alway some extra fees
like to do deposit I need to pay international transaction fee, to withdraw again fee and etc.

is anyone use local brokers? are there any extra fees or just fee to convert aud to usd (and vice versa for withdraw) and ready to go?
can they also help with ato tax statements?


----------

